
Apple Acquired Mobeewave, a Startup That Lets Smartphones Accept NFC Payments - finphil
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/07/31/apple-acquires-mobeewave-payments-startup/
======
TomMarius
Oh no. :\ what a good service it was.

